# New Maryland state record bass caught...kind of an interesting story



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

11.18 lbs


*Record Bass Caught on XPS Lazer Blade* 
*February 12, 2008* 

Congratulations to Justin Riley, 26, of Woodbine, Maryland, for catching the new Maryland Tidal Waters state record largemouth bass. At 11.18 lbs., Justin's fish is the largest bass ever certified in the state of Maryland!










Justin hooked the beauty while fishing with his father, Ed, in a local team tournament held January 26, 2008 on the Potomac River. It was a cold morning, and when the pair reached their spot--a sharp dropoff from 11' to 19' in an area called The Spoils--they found it covered with ice.

First Fish of the Day

Fishing started slow. Using the boat's hull to break up the ice, the Rileys gradually worked their way into "the spot on the spot." There, Justin eyed some fish on the graph, belly to the bottom. With the trolling motor he carefully backed the boat into the ice sheet, then pulled forward and pitched his favorite bait, a 1/2-oz. XPS Lazer Blade, into the broken ice.

The bait sank quickly to the bottom. Justin gave it two quick lift-and-drop pumping movements with his rod tip to create the look of a dying, fluttering baitfish tumbling down the drop, then let the blade sit "dead" on the bottom at about 16'.

It was a soft take. After a few seconds the big bass simply slurped the blade off the bottom. Justin set the hook, and the fight of his life was on. 

Weighing In

After putting the monster in the livewell, Ed and Justin continued to work their spot with the Lazer Blade. At days' end, they entered a limit weighing more than 26 lbs. to win the tourney running away. "I've caught a lot of fish on the Lazer Blade," Justin said. "It's definitely my go-to bait for cold water. There's really no wrong way to fish this lure--you can cast it, jig it, or even deadstick it for neutral fish like I did the other day. Even then it's got great flash."

See the New State Record Bass Live and In Person!

Justin Riley has donated the 11.18-lb. Maryland Tidal Waters record largemouth to Bass Pro Shops for everyone to enjoy. As of March 1, 2008 this special fish is on permanent live display in the main aquarium at Bass Pro Shops Outdoor World of Arundel Mills in Hanover, Maryland. Don't miss


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

i'd go buy some lazer blades, but it wouldn't be much use since we can't fish 'me til may.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

right... just another example of a state without a closed season on bass... and STILL growing 11+ pound fish!!!

Think of all the tournaments we could do without a closed season!! LOL!!


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

Then You'd be technically "Ice Fishing" Mike :lol::lol::lol:! C-man


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

chamookman said:


> Then You'd be technically "Ice Fishing" Mike :lol::lol::lol:! C-man


 
Well, THAT is my kind of ice fishing then! No auger (and sore shoulders) required!


----------

